# research on permanent effects of drugs on memory even after they have left the system



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought this was interesting for those of us who have drug induced DP. They are studying why there are changes in the brain of snails even after the drugs have left the system.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science_and_environment/10172214.stm


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> I thought this was interesting for those of us who have drug induced DP. They are studying why there are changes in the brain of snails even after the drugs have left the system.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science_and_environment/10172214.stm


wow, this is really interesting, thanks.


----------



## Sean 561 (Apr 19, 2010)

If they can ultimately figure out how to target certain drug induced memories and diminish them from our brain like they hope to then I have a lot of other non-drug-induced memories I'd like gone too....


----------

